# RedHat Linux Sound Not Working



## hemanthsali (Aug 13, 2003)

I have a Pentium 4 1.4 GHz system with 128 MB RAM, on intel 845 G mother board with on board sound. I have dual OS WIN 2K and Red hat Linux 8.0

The problem is when I boot to windows the sound card works and in Linux it doesn't. Earlier I had red hat Linux 7.2 where it was working fine, only when i upgraded to RH Linux 8.0 I am facing this problem!

Please help!!


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

What model soundcard is it?


----------



## hemanthsali (Aug 13, 2003)

Its an Intel 845 on board sound card


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Do you know the actual chipset of the sound device? If you don't you can do an "lspci" from a shell and post the output that'll help me figure that part of for you  Do use the quotes when running the command though.


----------



## hemanthsali (Aug 13, 2003)

OK now! here is the output

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB PCI Bridge (rev 05)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 05)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 05)
00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 05)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 05)
00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 05)
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 05)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G400 AGP (rev 04)
02:01.0 Communication controller: Motorola SM56 PCI Modem
02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 03)


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

from a shell as root.

modprobe ac97_codec 

that should get you rollin


----------



## hemanthsali (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah!! its working Thanks a ton!!


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Very glad I could help


----------



## hdayi (Oct 2, 2003)

*modprobe does not work*

hi
i have the same problem. I use redhat 9 and my sound card is 82801 BA/BAM AC'97 and it doesn't work.

i tried to run "modprobe" it did not work.

here is the my screen:

[email protected] hd]# cd /sbin
[[email protected] sbin]# modprobe
bash: modprobe: command not found
[[email protected] sbin]#

thanks


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

try /sbin/modprobe ac_97


----------



## Raistlin021 (Oct 29, 2003)

I have a Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 05) and I tried /sbin/modprobe ac_97 but i got this error
[[email protected] root]# /sbin/modprobe ac_97
modprobe: Can't locate module ac_97

could someone please help me


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

You either A) don't have the module installed or B) Red hat is using some other form of drivers such as the ALSA drivers and in that case its not called ac_97, you may want to try doing /sbin/modprobe *via* and also /sbin/modprobe *97* and see if the modules show up, if they don't then you need to install the kernel sources that red hat provides, I believe they call them the "development sources" or similar and then you can recompile your kernel with support for that soundcard.


----------



## ifty75 (Dec 20, 2007)

I am getting following msg when i did /sbin/modprobe *97* can u help

[[email protected] sbin]# /sbin/modprobe *97*
/lib/modules/2.4.18-14/kernel/drivers/net/irda/w83977af_ir.o: init_module: No such device
Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.
You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg
/lib/modules/2.4.18-14/kernel/drivers/net/irda/w83977af_ir.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.18-14/kernel/drivers/net/irda/w83977af_ir.o failed
/lib/modules/2.4.18-14/kernel/drivers/scsi/AM53C974.o: init_module: No such device
Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.
You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg
/lib/modules/2.4.18-14/kernel/drivers/scsi/AM53C974.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.18-14/kernel/drivers/scsi/AM53C974.o failed
[[email protected] sbin]#


----------



## ifty75 (Dec 20, 2007)

My "lspci" response was and my modem is also not working

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233 AC97 Audio Co
ntroller (rev 60)
00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC97 Modem Controller (
rev 80)
00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0221 (rev
a1)


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

ifty75, how long has it been since you have done an update. I would recommend that if it has been more than 2 weeks that you update. The fastest way is from root in shell type:

```
[[email protected] will]# yum update
```
Then try "/sbin/modprobe ac_97" again and see what you get.

Cheers!


----------



## ifty75 (Dec 20, 2007)

This my output to yum command

[[email protected] Iftekhar]# yum update
bash: yum: command not found

Pls help


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry I forgot that you had to be root. So try this instead:

```
su
password:
yum  update
```
Cheers!


----------

